# صلاة توبة ومحبة



## KOKOMAN (19 فبراير 2009)

يا يسوع الحنون اقبل توبتي كما قبلت توبة المرأة الخاطئة .
انظر دموعي كما نظرت دموعها .
اصغ إلى لهفة صراخي المرتفع إليك مثل أعمى أريحا قائلا": (يا ابن داوود ارحمني) .
استجب دعائي مسرعا" كما استجبت دعاء لص اليمين .
افتح عيني بصيرة قلبي كما فتحت عيني الأعمى .
أشفق على وهني ، وشدد أوصال إرادتي كما فعلت للمخلّع الذي دلّوه من السقف، والذي أنا مثله مدلّى في فراغ حياتي بلا رجاء أمامك.
أسرع ... امدد يدك وانتشلني من بحر شكوكي وحيرتي وحزني أنا الغريق الموشك على الهلاك مثل بطرس .
أنقذني من إسار الخطيئة كما أنقذت السامرية والزانية و العشّار . 
ها أنا منطرح أمامك مستعطفا" ، نادما" ، تائبا" ، باكيا" ، راجيا" أن تقبل توبتي وتستجيب دعائي لأنني أكثر ضعفا" من جميع هؤلاء وأشدّ إثما" من أعظم الآثمين. 
لكنني أثق أنه لن يشددني ولن يقويني ولن يشفيني ولن يضمد جراحات نفسي وقلبي النازفة سواك أنت يا ربي والهي 

اميـــــــــــــــــــن ​


----------



## totty (19 فبراير 2009)

*أمــــــــين يارب

اسمع واستجيب لنا

مـــــــــيرسى يا كوكو*​


----------



## SALVATION (19 فبراير 2009)

_



افتح عيني بصيرة قلبي كما فتحت عيني الأعمى
 أنقذني من إسار الخطيئة كما أنقذت السامرية والزانية و العشّار .​

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
جميلة جدا صلاتك يا كوكو
مشكور كتييييييييير​_


----------



## kalimooo (19 فبراير 2009)

امين
جميلة جداااااااااا الصلاة اخي  كوكو

شكرااااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 فبراير 2009)

*امين 
صلاه حلوة جداااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسى يا كوكو*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2009)

totty قال:


> *أمــــــــين يارب*​
> 
> *اسمع واستجيب لنا*​
> 
> *مـــــــــيرسى يا كوكو*​


ميرررسى على مرورك يا توتى​

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _امين_
> _جميلة جدا صلاتك يا كوكو_
> 
> _مشكور كتييييييييير_​


ميرررسى على مرورك يا تونى ​

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> جميلة جداااااااااا الصلاة اخي كوكو
> 
> شكرااااااااا جزيلا
> ...


ميرررسى على مرورك يا كليمو​

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *امين *
> *صلاه حلوة جداااااااااااااااااااا*
> *ميرسى يا كوكو*


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا سويتى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يباركك يا كوكو*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا دونا


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## go love (27 فبراير 2009)

اميــن
وشكرا للصلاة الجميلة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 مارس 2009)

امين

شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة
محبة الرب ترعاك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يابنوتا 
​

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Gondy maghol (2 مارس 2009)

_امين امين امين_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا جندى ​ 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (3 مارس 2009)

صلاه جميله اوى 
امين 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ميمو​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 مارس 2009)

*امين
صلام جميلة جدا 
انا عيوني دمعت

ربنا يتقبل صلاتك كما قبل صلاة وتقدمة هابيل البار 

سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا رجعا ليسوع

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (7 مارس 2009)

آمين

الرب يبارك أعمالك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مورا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

الرب يباركك يابطل ، وشكرا"


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا جورجينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​​


----------

